# How to delete a posted photo on Line timelime?



## momtaz

Hi tech guys,

mistakenly posted a photo on Line timeline, using iPhone 6, iOS. 
I was trying to delete it, could it find how to do this?
Kindly if anyone knows how to do this will be highly appreciated,
many thanks!


----------



## Joris903

Go to "Activity Log" , in the "all" list, find the photo, select "delete photo" or "Hidden from Timeline."


----------

